# Swedish: Gaf



## mylasalle

Hello guys!

I'm attempting to make sense of a Swedish document. It appears to be a price list of various objects required in a gasoline station. One word has me stumped though. I see a phrase that says "Duo pump med gaf." 

So far, I've been able to determine it to mean "Dual pump without ____." It is therefore the word "gaf" that I can't make sense of. I tried some reverse translations like "gas" or "lead" or "counter" or "gauge" but have been unsuccessful.

I hope someone can help me. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ilmo

Could it mean "med gaffelanslutning", that it's "with branch connection"?

Note that "med" means "with", not "without".


----------



## jonquiliser

As far as I know, "gaf" doesn't exist (apart from as an old spelling of "gav"=gave), but it could well be an abbreviation for something, perhaps "gaffelanslutning" as Ilmo suggests, if it makes sense. Don't know much about these things so I couldn't really tell.. "Med" is, in any case, "*with*" and not without.


----------



## mylasalle

If it weren't for incredible forums like these, there would have been no way for me to learn that "gaf" is a contracted form for "gafffelanslutning."
I am truly appreciative of all your help in helping my make sense of a language half a world away. If by any chance you might have some interest in my native Tagalog language, I would be more than willing to offer my assistance. Again, my heartfelt thanks!

If I may seek further clarification, it appears that "gaffelanslutning" is a compounded word. How would the words translate then if they were taken separately?

Also, in this document, there appears a list of dispensers and outdoor terminals. I assume that the list contains names or titles instead of actual Swedish words. Would I be right in assuming this with the following contained in the list:

LULEA STORHEDEN "SHENKER-BTL"
LUNDE LUNDEVAGEN 1 "BILISTEN"
UPPSALA GRINDST.DAG HAMSKV
FJARAS E6
BILISTEN BRUZAHOLM

These are just to cite a few examples.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hi there 

Gaffel·anslutning is probably "branch connection" in English, as Ilmo suggested (myself I really don't know this kind of terminology so I couldn't tell you for sure what the English term is), but each of the compounds of the Swedish word, taken separately, mean "fork" and "connection" respectively. You might be interested in a page called "Skoldatanätet - Lexin", where they have a relatively acceptable Swedish-English dictonary.

Regarding the list you put here, I'd say yes, they are names, although some of them spelt wrongly..:
Lule*å*, Lundev*ä*gen, Fj*ä*r*å*s (I think), Bru*s*aholm. I believe the Uppsala address has something strange in it; "Grindst" I take would be Grindstigen, but the "DAG HAMSKV" I just can't make any sense of...! And "Lunde", are you sure there should be an "e" at the end..? Lund is a town, don't know any Lunde.. But I am not from Sweden, and don't really know the Swedish geography too well 

Thanks for your offer regarding Tagalog - perhaps I'll pick it up one day


----------



## mylasalle

Dear Jonquiliser.

What would the world be without kindred souls like you and Ilmo who give life to this great site!

Thank you again! And may I reserve the option to bother you again in the future regarding this unique language you have?

In the meantime, the Tagalog offer still stands without expiration 

Godspeed!


----------



## jonquiliser

You are welcome - and of course you can ask anything you're in doubt about! Really, it's no bother 

Have a nice (evening? That's what it's here at least  )


----------



## xandnic

jonquiliser said:


> but the "DAG HAMSKV" I just can't make any sense of...!


 
That would be "DAG HAMMARSKJÖLDS VÄG".


----------



## Lugubert

xandnic said:


> That would be "DAG HAMMARSKJÖLDS VÄG".


Clever!

And Bruzaholm is correct (southern Sweden) as is Lunde (way up north). I second Fjärås and Luleå.


----------



## jonquiliser

> And Bruzaholm is correct (southern Sweden) as is Lunde (way up north). I second Fjärås and Luleå.



Oh, my mistake! Shouldn't say things when not knowing!  

Xandnic; very good! And welcome to the forums


----------



## Magnus A.

mylasalle said:


> If it weren't for incredible forums like these, there would have been no way for me to learn that "gaf" is a contracted form for "gafffelanslutning."
> I am truly appreciative of all your help in helping my make sense of a language half a world away. If by any chance you might have some interest in my native Tagalog language, I would be more than willing to offer my assistance. Again, my heartfelt thanks!
> 
> If I may seek further clarification, it appears that "gaffelanslutning" is a compounded word. How would the words translate then if they were taken separately?
> 
> Also, in this document, there appears a list of dispensers and outdoor terminals. I assume that the list contains names or titles instead of actual Swedish words. Would I be right in assuming this with the following contained in the list:
> 
> LULEA STORHEDEN "SHENKER-BTL"
> LUNDE LUNDEVAGEN 1 "BILISTEN"
> UPPSALA GRINDST.DAG HAMSKV
> FJARAS E6
> BILISTEN BRUZAHOLM
> 
> These are just to cite a few examples.



*Grindstugan* is a place in Uppsala on Dag Hammarskjölds väg (that is a road). And yes, there is a Shell petrol station at Grindstugan.
The examples in your list should read, without abbreviations:

Luleå Storheden ”Shenker-BTL”
Lunde Lundevägen 1 ”Bilisten”
Uppsala Grindstugan Dag Hammarskjölds väg
Fjärås E 6
Bilisten Bruzaholm


----------

